# woo hoo! arctic blast coming!



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

http://tuscweather.net/news/2013/01/winter-blast-likely-likely-early-next-week/

this will get us drillin soon and may last thru feb!!!


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

All i see for tusc is 

Monday 23/13

Tuesday 17/10

Wednesday 24/17

and then it starts getting back to warmer. 

 

hopefully it gets cooler than current predictions. but it should get us on small ponds for next weekend hopefully it wont be the last weekend for the season.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

It keeps getting better! This is SW ohio


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

wave warrior said:


> http://tuscweather.net/news/2013/01/winter-blast-likely-likely-early-next-week/
> 
> this will get us drillin soon and may last thru feb!!!


I wouldnt count on it fri supposed to be almost 40 w rain, will destroy a great base Im not very happy...im callin bs on mother nature. She needs to make up her mind


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

the local 10 day forecast has no rain and nothing above 28 with lows in single digits!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Yaaaaaaa...not sure where u live but the ohio forcast i saw called for 40 degrees and rain?? I am getting my boat out of storage...lol there will be no ice again this year unless you are fishing in 3 feet of water or on a small farm pond with a rope wraped around your a$$....


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking good to me!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

A high of 12 on monday.....bring it!


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

The forecast for NW ohio says below freezing temps for the next 10 days. Didn't see any rain forecasted. Just give us a month or more on Erie. Have never seen back to back iceless years.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm hoping for some ice fishing, like everyone else. However, predicting more than 5 days in advance is like trying to predict next weeks gas prices. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All 4 forecast I've seen looked good for making ice. None of them had rain in the forecast on Friday and all said around 27 for a high and 12 for a low. Bring on the ice!!!!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Last week the forecasts were calling for rain on Friday, with a high of 35. The next day, that forecast had changed already.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

OK I stand corrected.... the weather in Cbus is not getting warmer than 33 degrees ???? wait 5 minutes and it will change...I am sure with the windchill it will be much colder... SHOULD have 4 inches by saturday??? That is not a promise..but it looks good..or you guys can take turns on my koi pond...you might have to fight my dog though  cold thoughts everyone


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

sady dog said:


> SHOULD have 4 inches by saturday???


I bet on 1-5 acre ponds that will def be the case. and nice clear ice to boot! 

i'm chubbin just thinking about it haha!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Hang in there sadydog, 9 degrees this morning with the warmest temp I've seen of 24 on Saturday. Whoo hoo!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Let's home we don't get to much snow, out east already has snow on the ground but nothing in the cleveland area. Saw some places skimmed over this morning so small water should be ready by saturday/sunday


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

almost the whole ottawa river was iced over this morning. bring it on ice! ill be drillin this weekend!


----------

